# 9 frame extractors Maxant vs Dadant vs ?



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, after a long debate, I ordered the Maxant 3100H. I was going to go with a small 2 or 3 frame unit, but with my new plans on having more hives than I currently do, I would have been extracting for a very long time. I think in the end I went with the Maxant 3100H because it cost less than the Dadant M00400 Ranger and that unless I am missing something, the Ranger requires an extra part to extract 3 deeps, the M3100 does not. I think both are good.

I just ordered my M3100 last week and it should ship this week. It was $532.91 shipped with a leg kit.


----------



## SunnyBee (Oct 21, 2011)

I to am looking at all the extras. If the picture on the m3100 is correct, the frames are in 3 pairs of 2. I would thing a true radial would have them spread out even. I wonder how much dillerence it will be that way? Ross and Brusht mt sale a same unit for 9 frames small or 9 frames med, that is like spokes to where all 9 are evenley set apart. There manual unit is $480. about 75.00 shipping. By no means am i recomending it or any others. When i do get one it will be elect.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I would go Maxant every time. Their extractor uses much higher grade steel and they are way more approachable then any other vendor also, nicely balanced, variable speed. Many other reasons also. If you need a longer list I can provide it.  

Here is my 20







aint she pretty.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

After using our clubs Dadant I bought a Maxant 3100p. I regret it now because I should have bought the Maxant 1400 20 frame (above). The Maxant is sturdier with thicker walls. I like the steadiness of the variable speed and the ability to throw in a deep without any problems.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

EastSideBuzz said:


> Here is my 20
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Show off!


----------



## vonknabe (Jun 18, 2012)

I bought the Maxant, also, and I don't even have any honey! Only have one hive that I started fro a Nuc, in May. LOL! You could say I like to be prepared....The guy at Maxant so was helpful and friendly. And the extractor shipped out FAST. I had it in less than a week. My husband, who is a hobby welder, was very impressed with the materials and construction. Our neighbors came over, and we unpacked it and plugged it in right away. I put empty frames in it, switched it on, and we played around with it for half an hour. I can't wait to actually use it. It is so pretty! Also, my husband's ******* freinds commented that it would be awesome for cooking seafood gumbo in. Oh....my....gawd. 

Go with the Maxant.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

vonknabe said:


> I bought the Maxant, also, and I don't even have any honey! Also, my husband's ******* freinds commented that it would be awesome for cooking seafood gumbo in. Oh....my....gawd.
> 
> Go with the Maxant.


Can I use it till you've honey? Could also steam crabs in it! (well, you might not want to turn it on!)....


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Both are very good extractors, but comparisons are apples and oranges. The Dadants are 4 deeps/mediums for the Ranger (tangental), or 6 deeps/12 mediums for the 6-12 radial. The Dadant 20 is 20 deeps radial or 32 mediums radial. 

The Maxant 9 is only 6 radial mediums or 3 deep tangental. The Maxant 20 is only 10 deeps or 20 mediums. So, truly different extractors and both work well.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Both Dadant and Maxant are American-made and have reputations as being good extractors. 

Besides getting a good deal on a Maxant 3100, one of the deciding points for me was the stainless steel. Most of the smaller (hobbyist) extractors from Dadant are 24 guage, while Maxant uses 20 gauge. I like the strength and durability of having thicker stainless steel.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

The Dadant Ranger can do 6 frames radially or 3 deeps tangentially with an optional basket. The Ranger costs 505.70 plus an additional $86.40 for the optional tangential basket insert. I do not know if you can extract 6 radially and 3 tangentially at the same time with this model.

The Maxant 3100H can hold 6 frames radially and 3 frames tangentially for a total of 9 medium frames. 3 deeps only tangentially. The 3 frames that are being extracted tangentially need to be flipped. No extra basket insert needed. $499.99 for the Maxant 3100H and $39.99 for the leg kit.

The Dadant M00411 6-12 Radial is $1239.50. Bigger extractor and needs a leg kit: $131.75.

The Maxant 1400P Power Pro-20F is $1495.00 with heavy duty legs.

Shipping on all might be extra and probably is. Even with free shipping the larger extractors have crating charges if you read the fine print on many.

I went with the Maxant 3100H because it could be had for a lesser price than the others, required no additional insert to do frames tangential and can hold 6 mediums radial and 3 tangential. Need to extract a couple of deeps just because some of my equipment ended up being deeps so having those 3 spots will be helpful for the deeps. I also have some foundationless frames that I feel will do better if I take my time tangential (could be wrong but that is my thinking).


----------



## RABray (Feb 8, 2011)

I pulled the trigger on a Maxant 3100P after a bunch of oscillating on what to do; continue crush and strain, 2 frame three frame, four frame, 20 frame. I received it and used it for the first time last weekend. Now granted I do not have years of experience using various forms of extracting on other equipment but this unit was wonderful! I found the unit worker flawlessly and still gives me the future option to spin deeps if I feel I need to. I do not believe the unit will support a business with a boat load of hives but it was not intended to either. I chose this one thinking it would comfortably cover a wide enough window so I do not have to buy another for a long time and it appears to have been exactly the right one. Design, quality, workmanship, customer service during order and packaging for shipping are second to none, in my opinion of course.


----------



## SunnyBee (Oct 21, 2011)

I* see all radial extractors have the frames evenley spaced like spokes in a wheel . The maxum 6 frame has the frames in 3 pair's of 2. They are close together and probley tuch during extraction. Does this work as good as spaced apart? Just asking.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

SunnyBee said:


> I* see all radial extractors have the frames evenley spaced like spokes in a wheel . The maxum 6 frame has the frames in 3 pair's of 2. They are close together and probley tuch during extraction. Does this work as good as spaced apart? Just asking.


I assume you mean Maxant when you say maxum. They're close together but don't touch. Even being close together doesn't matter. The spin speed throws everything to the walls and down. I've even placed large pieces of comb leaning up against the side of the basket tangential and spun all the honey out that way. Can't say enough about the Maxant. Sweet machine.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Apparently, everyone likes heavy and more processing time. Myself, I prefer lighter and less processing time. So I have the Brushy mountain 9 frame extractor with the Baldor motor. It actually spins out 9 frames in one cycle which is funny because all of my supers also have 9 frames. Have had it now for 10 years with no repairs needed. Run 30-50 supers through it each year and clean it well when done.

Fuzzy


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Run 30-50 supers through it each year and clean it well when done. Fuzzy


You only clean your extractor once a year? :s


----------



## SunnyBee (Oct 21, 2011)

Fuzzy sent you a pm.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

The brushy mountain 9 frame radial looks to be very nice as well. I did look at it, but the Made in U.S.A of the Maxant 3100H did pull my towards it. I believe the 9 frame from Brushy Mountain is made in Italy.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

"You only clean your extractor once a year? "

The extractor is cleaned when I am through extracting. Sometimes that is one time per year, sometimes more. Some years I only pull honey once, but need a ladder to get the top supers off. It's a lazy thing. 

Fuzzy


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I'm just kidding Fuzzy!


----------

